# طلب مساعدة



## احمد oil (8 أغسطس 2012)

محتاج نسخة مترجمة الى العربية من كتاب اذا ممكن احد يساعدني من الاخوة الاعزاءwelded steel tanks for oil storage Api std 650 tenth Edition 2000


----------

